# MLS affiliate status



## Tight Knot (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello everyone. 

Question for those who have affiliate membership in organizations like MLS, both residential and commercial. I am thinking about joining them here in Boca Raton, Florida and am wondering if the cost is worthwhile. The residential costs about $150 p/y and the commercial about  $345 p/y.
Is it worthwhile financially for you? How much work do you get from being a member?
What about joining organizations like the local chamber of commerce, or BNI.
Having just moved states and starting all over again, I have a very, very tight budget, and want make sure that I'm spending my marketing money as prudently as possible. 
Any info that you could give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

What is "MLS" ?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 29, 2016)

Multiple listing service. Used by realtors to find, list and sell properties

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay, that's what I thought.  I wasn't aware that us mere mortals (non-estate agent types) could become members.  That said, I'm not really sure that I would see a lot of value in it, unless the dues were very low.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 29, 2016)

The idea is not to become a god like a real estate agent ,but  joining up as an affiliate member and an approved vendor to get in with real estate agents and offer my services.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay, I get it now.  Hard to say; I think the value of that is going to be very region-dependent.  I would say for the price, the retail would certainly be worth dipping your toe into.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi tirediron,

Thanks for the input. It definitely makes sense that it would be region specific. Do you know of other real estate photographers that I could ask (not from the Boca area of FL, I don't want them nervous about competition)?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Sep 29, 2016)

I'd use services like Zillow and Trulia for about the same reach as MLS offers and they are free to join.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 29, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> I'd use services like Zillow and Trulia for about the same reach as MLS offers and they are free to join.


I'm not looking at using their services, I'm looking at joining these groups as a professional photographer, so realtors who are members will have more reason to use me for their shoots.
I post property images and virtual tours for the realtors to all of these sites, like zillow, trulia and whole plethora of other services.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh, I thought you were interested in buying and selling real estate. Sorry for the confusion. You would be best served to contact the realtors in your area by emailing a sample portfolio to the offices, or stopping in and chatting with them in person and leaving samples of home shoots.
Professional realtors usually prefer to do their own shoots (to pocket more of the sale percentage they agreed upon with the sellers), or work with people they know, so getting to know them on a professional basis will serve you well I should think.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi, I was Realtor up in Clearwater/St. Pete for 15 yrs. left in 2008, so my advice is old..
I actually never heard a photographer pitch him/herself as being an affiliate. We went by their:
* Quality of photos. 
* How would their pictures benefit my client and myself getting house sold
(Why should I pay if I 'can' take my own)
* Price
Some companies loaded the videos and photos right to MLS, so I guess that meant they were affiliates, but it was sold as 'this is how simple we can make this for you'..
I was more hands on, ok, controlling ..in that I wanted to add photos in a certain order, and WHY WHY do we show toilets in photos...ugh!

I am certain in my day, it paid to have a pro. I still see listing s with awful, awful photos and have thought, 'I should contact that realtor...' But no...

I am not sure if you have done this before, but .02 ...if pricing by the hour, you may have a lot of time moving items or 'cleaning up' before you can take a photo. I moved a lot of outside trash can, newspapers, dishes in sink/dishwasher, literally underwear e from floor etc...
Either have homeowner or Realtor there to knowingly help cut your time.

You can Pm me if you want. Good luck, I am curious.
Will be in Tampa area Nov-March, maybe an informal get together with some other TPF folk?


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 7, 2016)

I would suggest attempting to get in to do the work and see if any benefits to the associate membership or any detriments to not having it.  Access to MLS may make it easier to get info on new listing more quickly and lockbox access but it would have to be very helpful to be worth the money. Get into the business then see!


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 27, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Hi, I was Realtor up in Clearwater/St. Pete for 15 yrs. left in 2008, so my advice is old..
> I actually never heard a photographer pitch him/herself as being an affiliate. We went by their:
> * Quality of photos.
> * How would their pictures benefit my client and myself getting house sold
> ...


Hi Nancy,

Thanks so much for your detailed and knowledgeable reply.
I have just recently moved to the Boca Raton FL area, and am finding it VERY difficult to break in to the market here, so I am looking for all avenues to get myself noticed, a leg up. given a chance etc.
I know my work speaks for itself, so once a realtor has used me, they more often than not, use me again. It's just getting that original chance that I'm finding difficult.

An informal get together in Tampa sounds like a great idea. Let's see if we can get something set-up.

Thanks again,

Bruce.


----------

